# Marcus Haislip Quote



## Dabears

What was his quote about making people cry in chess? someone had it as their signature.


----------



## Dabears

*Correction*

I think it may have been checkers.


----------



## Vintage

moTigs does.


----------



## digital jello

I think it's 

"I haven't lost in checkers since the fifth grade. I get into it. I'll make you cry."


It's probably wrong, so will moTIGS please post something?


----------



## Vintage

Here it is:


"I haven't been beaten in checkers since fifth grade. I'll play with anybody who wants some. I'll hurt your feelings. I'll make you cry." -- Marcus Haislip


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*lol*

thats classssssic


----------



## Dabears

Thanks. That's some hilarious stuff. I'm not sure what's funnier, that or Gilbert Arenas saying at the predraft workouts that if he wasn't in the NBA, he'd be an international pimp!


----------



## Fordy74

Haislip is a cool cat.. Too bad Karl is stunting his growth there in Milwaukee. Their frontcourt is awful and I think he could be helping them out there. Although he is sort of a finesse big man still he is better than Caffey thats for sure.


----------



## Lope31

All I know about him is he can jump through the roof. Can anybody really give me a player profile or anything. Nothing big but just a summary? Can he shoot?


----------



## Marcus13

NBA Comparison: Marcus Camby 

Strengths: Amazing run jump athlete with great work ethic. A workout junkie, bench presses 400 pounds. Might have one of the highest verticals in the NBA someday. Very good shotblocker. Offensive game doesn't always look pretty especially his post moves but the result is usually positive. 

Weaknesses: Appears to still be learning the game. Doesn't always look like he knows what he's doing. Fundamentals can improve. 


Dawg definately got hoppz


----------



## Siouxperior

He, Qyntel Woods, and Some dude from UCLA (sorry, I 4got his name) had the highest verts at a Pre-draft camp.. (40+)


----------



## TMOD

Matt Barnes (Cavs) is the other guy (42). But Haislip wasn't in the 40s, and neither was Woods.


----------



## Da Grinch

I really didn't see much of haislip during the year except for one game against the bulls where he did pretty well ,he is a pretty good athlete and has some skills but i remember around the draft workouts the 400 bench press thing was exposed as a myth ,they'll do ok with him and prysbilla in the paint in years to come


----------



## digital jello

happygrinch, you do realize that Pryzbilla is a total hack, right?

He is a decent shot blocker at times, but usually that gets him in foul trouble. He's a stiff.


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> happygrinch, you do realize that Pryzbilla is a total hack, right?
> 
> He is a decent shot blocker at times, but usually that gets him in foul trouble. He's a stiff.


prysibilla was drafted as a long term project ,he'll probably wind up being the next ostertag ,but whatever the jazz get along with him 

i'm not going to say i'm overly impressed with him but i've seen enough to know he can be decent


----------



## beefdog

Joel would be a great second center, come off the bench at a time when they need defence, when they have shooters like Redd and Kukoc in the game for scorers. Haislip can be very good someday, and I wouldn't get rid of him, but the bucks need a center who will draw a double team, plain and simple. Haislip has the potential to be a KG, but he ain't anywhere in the same building as him yet. Then again, we all see what a great player (sarcasm) Tim Thomas has turned into after we were told he would be an all-star. I'll give Tim props that he does have a nice game, but he aint got heart, that is the factor for Marcus, if he comes out and wants to play, wants to win, wants to do the little things, set screens, box out on EVERY rebound, he could be someting.


----------

